# The Time Is Here For Hunting Sticks



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Winter is here and the snow is falling.

Christmas is over and it's time to get out and walk about in search of good sticks for making walking canes and walking sticks.

I love this time of the year no bugs, no snakes or other critters.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Where I am, you can add "no heat" to the list. While today is offering a small respite, Monday's high is supposed to be -1F/-18C. The prediction adds winds up to 25 mph, so the wind chill will be really hazardous. I have a couple black locust saplings I want to get, but they are a bit over a half mile into the woods. Going to pass for awhile.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll second the cold! Monday is supposed to be -13 -- not only is it time to hunt sticks, but in another few weeks I'll start looking for antler cast off's


----------

